# What do y'all think of this jump box?



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Couldn't find the website for this rig, looks like a new take on jump boxes. Think it's PVC or sheet metal???






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Interesting thought maybe they would show how to roll it up guess you just stuff it back in pipe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

What I was thinking, maybe one end comes off and after threading it thru the notch you stand it up and start laying it in and putting the hooks back in the slots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

That's a good idea would make it alot easier 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Googled "catfishing with jump box" and found this. Man I am getting old when I did not remember posting this.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=402116

I do remember making a square box and also remember the two hours I spent getting my line untangled when I tried to use it.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Luckily for me I use limb lines if I ever use a trotline it's no more than 25' have done a few across river but usually alone and river moving makes it a pain therfore I don't have alot of experience with them 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

any videos of how to set a trotline using a square jump box?


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

I've found a bunch of YouTube videos setting the wooden boxes up but no one deploying yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

JavelinaRuss said:


> I've found a bunch of YouTube videos setting the wooden boxes up but no one deploying yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I found also.


----------

